# Voltage?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Obviously over voltage is bad for a unit, but can running a fish finder at low voltage damage the unit? My battery drops down to 10V after many hours of fishing, but the fish finder still seems to function without any problems.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

low voltage shouldnt harm it, but it will quit working at its threshold voltage guessing around 9 3 v when my garmin runs out of juice it kinda fades away


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It shouldn't be an issue, but I'd contact the manufacture and find out from them.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Lower voltage will create a higher Ohm resistance in the components and wiring which could lead to a shorter lifespan. Now do I think its really a problem? No.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a safety low voltage shut off is built into each unit. if it gets below this voltage it will just shut off. thats why some units shuts off when starting the motor. if a ff is wired to a fuse block with undersized wiring the voltage drops below the safety shut off. people fix this by running larger wire to the fuse block. or they just wire directly to the battery.
sherman


----------

